# Seed shrimp? What kind of fish eat them?



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

So after my ghost shrimp disappeared the seed shrimp seemed to appear. I never noticed them before but now they appeared on the dark bushy like plant. I don't like seeing so many. I read guppy fry and neon tetras will pick at them but my female betta was put in there to control the guppy fry survival chance so my three guppy fry that I put in another empty tank might get eaten. So I was wondering if despite not liking them if I should get some more ghost shrimp. I have no live plants in the tank so they might just disappear themselves right or will they feed on leftover algea wafers to?


----------

